# Capital Gains query - UK property, Spanish residence



## Paul Guest (Jun 1, 2015)

I am wondering about capital gains if I sell my UK property and then buy a place in Spain which would become our primary residence. Is it simply a matter of selling the property in the tax year preceding becoming a Spanish resident to avoid paying any capital gains to Spanish Government or are there other considerations, thanks

Paul


----------

